# Ποιος ήταν; (Από τον παλιό ελληνικό κινηματογράφο)



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2013)

Με ρωτάει κάποια στιγμή ιδιωτικά ο Κόμης:

«Μήπως έχεις ιδέα ποιος ήταν ο τύπος με το μουστακάκι και την τραγιάσκα που εμφανίζεται στη ταινία _Τζένη Τζένη_, στη σκηνή με το συρτάκι, και κάθεται κάτω από την αψίδα αριστερά (όπως κοιτάμε), εμφανίζεται σε πλήθος ταινίες χωρίς να λέει ούτε κουβέντα (διακρίνεται καθαρά στο 1:16:37); Είμαι βέβαιος ότι τον έχω δει και σε κάποια άλλη σκηνή, κρατητηρίου, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν ήταν στην _Κόρη μου τη σοσιαλίστρια_ ή στη _Χαρτοπαίκτρα_.»

Προφανώς δεν είναι απλός κομπάρσος κάποιος που παίρνει, έστω και για ένα δευτερόλεπτο, ολόκληρη την οθόνη δική του. Ορίστε, λοιπόν, ο περί ου, και η μπάλα στα χέρια των λαγωνικών της Λεξιλογίας:







Γνωρίζει κάποια/κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Η ταινία με το κρατητήριο είναι η σωφερίνα και ο κύριος σχεδόν πάντα εμφανίζεται μαζί με τον Ζαμπέτα...
Ψάχνω άλλο λίγο γιατί στο Τζένη Τζένη δεν αναφέρεται ανάμεσα στους ηθοποιούς...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 28, 2013)

Μώρε μπέρδεψα σωφερίνες και χαρτοπαίχτρες. Δίκιο έχεις! Και τον έχω δει κι αλλού, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ να λέει λέξη. Απλώς υπάρχει, χαμογελάει, γνέφει, τέτοια πράγματα.


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Λοιπόν αυτό είναι πρόκληση!
Έψαξα έναν έναν τους ηθοποιούς που αναφέρονται στους τίτλους των έργων... έψαξα σημειωτέον και στα δύο έργα όλους τους συντελεστές... έψαξα στους κομπάρσους...
Επόμενη κίνηση... γκουγκλάρω "κουτσαβάκια του παλιού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου" και...οψόμεθα! Γιατί αυτό το μουστάκι είναι σήμα κατατεθέν!


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

*Νενικήκαμεν!!! Απίστευτο όμως... περισσότερες ταινίες και από μεγάλους ηθοποιούς...*

Γεράσιμος Μαλλιώρης
Γεράσιμος Μαλιώρης (Μαλλιώρης)

''Κορυφαίος'' κομπάρσος. Έκανε περάσματα από 68 ταινίες.


*Φιλμογραφία (κάποιες ταινίες)*
Για το ψωμί και τον έρωτα / Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή (1957)
Λαός και Κολωνάκι (1959)
Η αυγή του θριάμβου (1960)
Μακρυκωσταίοι και Κοντογιώργηδες (1960)
Πλούσιοι χωρίς λεφτά (1960)
Το γυμνό μοντέλο (1960)
Θυσιάστηκα για το παιδί μου (1960)
Της μιας δραχμής τα γιασεμιά (1960)
Ψευτοθόδωρος (1963)
Μίσος (1963)
Οι κατεργάρηδες (1963)
Η βαλίτσα με το πτώμα (1963)
Κουράστηκα να σ' αποκτήσω (1963)
Έκλεψα τη γυναίκα μου (1964)
Οι προικοθήρες (1964)
Ορφανή στους πέντε δρόμους (1964)
Μοντέρνα Σταχτοπούτα (1965)
Η λεωφόρος του θανάτου (1966)
Το μυστικό μιας μητέρας (1966)
Φως... νερό... τηλέφωνο Οικόπεδα με δόσεις (1966)
Ο προδότης (1967)
Σαπίλα και Αριστοκρατία (1967)
Χαϊδάρι ώρα 03.30 αποδράσατε (1967)
Θου-Βου φαλακρός πράκτωρ (επιχείρησις: Γης μαδιάμ) (1969)
Ένας χίπις με φιλότιμο (1970)


----------



## staval (Jun 28, 2013)

Και συγχαρητήρια για ένα πολύ καλό μπλογκ... ήθελε πολύ μεράκι...

http://greekactor.blogspot.gr/2012_08_01_archive.html

Η αναζήτηση τελικά που απέδωσε ήταν "κομπαρσοι 1960 κινηματογραφος" στο Images... περίεργο αλλά πίστευα ότι ίσως βρω άλλη μία φωτό του κυρίου Μαλλιώρη... Άγνωσται αι βουλαί του Γούγλιου...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 28, 2013)

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ! Ειλικρινά δεν πίστευα ότι θα βρισκόταν το όνομα αυτού του ανθρώπου. Συγχαρητήρια, Staval.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 29, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα. Ευχαριστώ. Εξαιρετική και εμπνευσμένη έρευνα, staval!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

Εκτός από το να προσθέσω κι εγώ τα συγχαρητήριά μου, κρίνω σκόπιμο να αντιγράψω και δύο σχόλια για τον άνθρωπο που έκαναν τον κόπο και άφησαν στο παραπάνω ιστολόγιο:


Ανώνυμος είπε...
ΗΤΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΛ. ΚΑΝΙΓΓΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ "ΑΠΑΤΣΙ" ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΔΕΛΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ, ΜΕ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΠΕΤΣΙΝΑ, ΑΛΥΣΙΔΕΣ κλπ...ΕΞ ΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΠΑΤΣΙ.
14 Οκτωβρίου 2012 - 8:52 π.μ. 

Ανώνυμος είπε...
Ο Γερασιμος ηταν κατοικος επι της οδου Βαλτετσιου στα Εξαρχεια και το παρατσουκλι του ηταν καου-μπου των Εξαρχειων.
Ηταν ενας ευγενικος και χαμηλων τονων ανθρωπος,καλος γειτονας και παντα προθυμος να βοηθησει τον πλησιον του.
Τα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης του και χτυπημενος απο εγκεφαλικα,με μεγαλη δυσκολια και βοηθουμενος απο το μπαστουνι του εβγαινε για λιγο τα πρωινα στην αγαπημενη μας πλατεια,να μιλησει και να πιει τον καφε του με τους φιλους του στην ΜΑΡΟΝΙΤΑ.
Θα τον θυμομαστε παντα εμεις οι παλιοι των Εξαρχειων.
20 Απριλίου 2013 - 9:39 π.μ.


----------

